# Gabel-Umbau



## chris-66740 (1. Juli 2013)

hi leute,

wollte meine 180 rs Domain rauswerfen und gegen ne Lyrik tauschen, 
die gibt's aber nur in 160 oder 170. Jetzt meine Frage: funktioniert
das mit der Geo ??


mfg Chris


----------



## Deleted 224116 (2. Juli 2013)

chris-66740 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> wollte meine 180 rs Domain rauswerfen und gegen ne Lyrik tauschen,
> die gibt's aber nur in 160 oder 170. Jetzt meine Frage: funktioniert
> ...



Wäre gut zu wissen in welchem bike??

Im zweifel mal bei ROSE nachfragen, die werden am besten wissen was die Geo mitmacht und was nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finisher (2. Juli 2013)

Bei meinem Rad steht auf dem Steuerrohr, welchen Federweg ich verwenden kann.


----------

